# Demande Dock



## hashut (12 Juin 2010)

Slt

Peut t'on créer un dossier avec des alias application directement dans le dock ?

exemple : créer un dossier Audio >> mettre dedans tous les alias des application audio

merci


----------



## Fìx (12 Juin 2010)

Bah oui..... :mouais:


(pourquoi ne pas essayer directement plutôt que de poser cette question?  Non pas que ce soit forcément ennuyeux de devoir y répondre, mais que cet essai ne t'aurait fait courir aucun risque...  )


EDIT :

Peut-être ta question était-elle mal formulée et concernait plus "la façon de faire"...


Dans ce cas... 


Tu crées un dossier (par exemple dans "Documents" que tu appelles, par exemple toujours, "Audio")
Tu mets ce dossier à la place souhaitée dans le dock, sur le côté droit forcément (du côté de la Corbeille)
Tu ouvres une fenêtre de ce dossier et te met le dossier application ouvert à côté
Tu glisses les applications qui t'intéressent dans ce nouveau dossier en maintenant "Alt+Cmd" enfoncés (ce qui créera les alias)
C'est fini!


----------



## hashut (12 Juin 2010)

oui sa j'avais pense mais je voulais juste s'avoir si possible de faire sa dans le dock directement et non pas dans mes documents 
si pas d'autres solus j'ai dejas fait sa 
merci


----------



## Fìx (12 Juin 2010)

Ah non...  ce dossier doit forcément se trouver quelque part sur ton ordi...

Le dock n'est rien d'autre qu'un regroupement de raccourcis vers des éléments situés ici ou là sur ton ordi... pas des éléments "physiques"


----------



## sw38 (14 Juin 2010)

Et dans ce dossier qu'on crée à part c'est possible de mettre juste un raccourcis de l'appli au lieux de copier toutes l'applications ?
Avoir l'application dans le dossier Application et crée un dossier avec dedans le raccourcis de certaines applications.


----------



## Fìx (14 Juin 2010)

sw38 a dit:


> Et dans ce dossier qu'on crée à part c'est possible de mettre juste un raccourcis de l'appli au lieux de copier toutes l'applications ?
> Avoir l'application dans le dossier Application et crée un dossier avec dedans le raccourcis de certaines applications.



Bah oui bien sûr! C'est surtout comme ça qu'il faut faire absolument! Et j'ai même donné la technique pour le faire, plus haut... 


Par contre, perso, et à y réfléchir, j'mettrai plutôt ce dossier d'alias dans le dossier Application.... question d'organisation :rateau: (mais où qu'il soit, ça n'change rien au fonctionnement bien sûr)


----------



## sw38 (14 Juin 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> Bah oui bien sûr! C'est surtout comme ça qu'il faut faire absolument! Et j'ai même donné la technique pour le faire, plus haut...
> 
> 
> Par contre, perso, et à y réfléchir, j'mettrai plutôt ce dossier d'alias dans le dossier Application.... question d'organisation :rateau: (mais où qu'il soit, ça n'change rien au fonctionnement bien sûr)



Ah désolé j'avais pas vu. Désolé j'avais pas lu la fin de ton post, j'avais pas vu que ca crée que des alias.


----------



## ceslinstinct (15 Juin 2010)

hashut a dit:


> Slt
> 
> Peut t'on créer un dossier avec des alias application directement dans le dock ?
> 
> ...


Bonjour

Tu peut aussi placer un dossier avec une icône personnalisé dans la partie gauche du Dock contenant tous les alias (ce ne seras alors pas une pile).

J'utilise avec Léopard sans problème.

@+


----------



## Le docteur (15 Juin 2010)

Eh les djeunz, ça devient insupportable, cette manie de remplacer systématiquement le démonstratif "ça" par le possessif "sa"...
Je ne parle même pas de savoir (le verbe du même nom) par s'avoir (verbe avoir). A ce niveau-là, ça devient très inquiétant.


----------

